# 2nd. Annual P&S Kitty Hawk Get Together.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well we sure had a good time last year, soooo it's time to start planning for this year.

I'm thinking Dec. 3rd, 4th and 5th, How's that sound?

Once again the head quarters will be the Rusty Ritz, but this year the Buccaneer Motel next door will be open, so nobody has to drive after the festivities. I will talk to the management there and try for some kinda good rate.

Can't wait for the good times to begin.

PS Maybe we just might catch a few more Stripers this year.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Wilber

I'll be there. Keep me posted as to rates at the motel. I just checked and I can get a condo at Barrier Island Station in Kitty hawk that sleeps 10 from 11/28 to 12/5 if anyone wants to make a week of it. Also can get the same condo 12/3 to 12/10. 

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ya know I can't miss a party,Wilber throws...Ritz or not....be bringin some of yer friends,......The VA gentleman,and the Goose.

Hope the Grill sergent aka Mayo,shows up....maybe I can show off my customs  and I cn cast yer Daiwa


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Will only be able to do a weekend. The Buckaneer is within stumbling distance of the Ritz so sign me on.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

We are off to a good start, a core group for sure.

Come on Shaggy and company from the frozen North, and the Western crew from the middle of the state.

Nsearch, you know if I didn't bring the Mayor and the Grill Sargent we would starve to death, besides I would never be able to cross that little bridge again. I told Lynus he could come if he will stay awake past 8:30 this time.


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Count me in.......*

and no 6 hour drive afterwards. Pass the bottle this way......

I'll try to get some sea snails from the west coast for horse D overs this year.

mapcaster


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Map my man, I knew you would be there. Looking forward to seeing you again.
I have never had them for Starters, but if you say they are good I'm in.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*I'm in.*

Just give me time and location then I'll be there, if not in person, at least in spirit.   

I've been to a few MD parties, this one should be equally fun. 

What you need me to bring?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Ohhhh lordy, the terrible twos. Me, set a definate date (I'll check into getting off, and maybe Anthony can "hang" around until then), get some room rates, probably Friday night and Saturday night, and leave some time on Sunday. Now if it's anything like KHGT I, then, no fish for Bob, excepting what Ken"he"fish, gave me to take home, looks like I all I will have to look forward to is getting into trouble with the mayor and grill sarge, (but this time I be buying my own beer, thank you very much) and maybe a cigar or two. Last one had a great time, fish or not, maybe Rhondel can make it to this one (one Chap I am longing to meet, he bring horn, I wear flip flops  ).


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber....daum...as fast as tha crew is signing on ,ya'll must of had a hell of a time last year   I read on another post that Anthony will be moving to the west coast.Hope he can make RitzPartII.You know I'll plan on being there  a l t h o u g h my anniverasry is the 1st I think she will put my happiness first  ......the R


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

the Rhondel, 

For most (okay all but the chosen few), fishing pretty much sucked, think fish may be scared of flip flops, so maybe I'll just go "barefootin'" this trip. But the company was great, as was the food, and if you know where doesn't freeze over, and "Momma" lets me go at it again, well let me just say, a trip well worth taking, though to be honest, could have had the same weather conditions right on AI (probably caught the same amount of fish, but pretty much guaranteed an few AI flounder), and driven about 4 1/2 hours less, but alas, I would have been alone at night instead of chowing down, smoking cigars, laughing, okay, when alone I laugh, maybe it is some fear factor, and enjoying "adult" beverages not of my choosing, but on the action of others  

Hopefully you and I may one day meet, and maybe, if Ant isn't around, I can talk Hat into the "adventure".


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*I'm In!!!*

Had to miss it last year , as long as I'm upright and breathing I plan to be there for this one.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

> I'm thinking Dec. 3rd, 4th and 5th, How's that sound?





> a l t h o u g h my anniverasry is the 1st


Now Rhondel, I see NO conflict between the 1st (your aniversary) and the 3rd 4th and 5th (the event). Now, I realize we might be getting old, but heck, the anniversary is the 1st, so celebrate on the 1st, gives you the 2nd to recuperate, and by the 3rd, well, maybe you will still be feeling the "pain", but ........., sleep the rest off on the beach.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Shaggy...re:1st....One of my good buds has a place on Abaco,which would take up more than one day.Anyway rather go there in Feb.......besides ,never celebrated anything that took just one day     .........the R


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Rhondel.

TOUCHE', and OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess you are only as old as you feel (or act).

Oh, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I would really like to make this event but will probably not be able to. I may actually leave sooner than I originally thought. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Btw*

be bringin some freshly hatched monkey on a stik....those that missed it,and don't show up fer eats...gonna misss it again....it don't last long


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Wilber,

Al got me as I'm not gonna miss the monkey at the Ritz  even if just for a day run or over nighter  

RPII,

`bucket


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I sure do love this thread.

Really good to hear from everyone again and dang glad sooooo many can make the deal.

R, no excuses.
Bucket, you gotta stay overnight, what will we do with Al.
To all rookies, hang on boys, this crowd leaves a wide wake.
To the vetrans of the original, you all are great folks and I have remained friends with everyone I meet last year, don't guess you can say more than that.
Anthony, sure wish you could be there, not quit sure who to assign to keep tabs on Shaggy, if you don't make it, good luck and the best to ya.

OK, Monkey on a stick, cigars, cocktails and good friends, don't get no better than that.

Someone please highjack "Da Flea" and drag him along.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, if Anthony can't hang around until then, well there would be a free seat big enough for a Sand Flea to tag along. Is it set for the 3-5 of December then? Like I said will need ifo for lodging, on the 3 and 4th, and if Flea don't make it, heck, I just don't know, but I'll find someone to keep an eye one me. Besides, I really wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I know Hat will be up for this  .........Shaggy, maybe he will watch out for you or maybe it should be the other way   ....the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Shaggy, you really don't need a keeper, just someone to hang with and cut bait. If you get stuck all alone you and I will team up and give them a go. But fishin with Da Flea would be cool.

Lodging info to follow soon, I don't think he will bookup too soon.

I have heard no bad comments on the dates so that's it December 3-5, carve it in stone.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Let me check my work schedule. I'd love to make it.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Sand, though I plead the fifth to last years event, fish or not, good time. Now, iffin' Jeep to small for travel, I think I can find alternative transportation, and if not, well, I might just get the feeling:

Have Jeep will travel.  

Damn, that felt good to post, so good in fact, I got to see it again.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Count me in dude.... Hope they make a good Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Have Jeep will travel.
> 
> Damn, that felt good to post, so good in fact, I got to see it again.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel.


Dayum,Shag.....haven't seen that fer a while....glad....the KDH get2gether part 2....is getting ya pumped!

Old faces...same places...gotta love fishin!See ya @ the Ritz,Shag


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Dang shag ! you are gettin pumped  ....just wait till ya start smellin some fresh Ginny and Nawth Carlina salty air    with that drummie and stripie scent.....and that brew starts tastin a tad bit yummier  .......the R


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm in... Probably beg a ride from NSerch...

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

To far of a drive to the south for me to help ya'll get rid of all the liquor.   I'm gonna at least drop by and meet up with a few of ya'll this time down anyway..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Now we's talking, startin' to get that warm fuzzy feelin' 'bout this whole deal. Double D and Da Flea in the same spot, call the newspaper and TV folks.

Looks like we gonna need 20lbs. of shrimp this year.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It's in the Calendar!!! 

Wilber, hope you don't mind that I put it in there. After all it's your party.  Do you have to list of attendance and who's bringing what? Let's start from here. With all the holidays coming, I just think that we should put something together so we have time for everything else.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'll bring Shrimp and the Grill Sargent.

Al is bringing the Monkey and the Goose.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Room rates for the KH throw down part two.*

I guess most will stay Friday and Saturday nights. The regular rooms are $45.00 a night and you can get a couple guys in each. They have bigger rooms that sleep 4 for $59.00 a night.

I told the guy we would be invading and he said bring it on. 

To make some reservations just call 252-261-2030.

See you there.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Wilber, not sure who if any of the "northern" folks are gonna make it, wife not sure, but have a number two daughter (13), who is willing to make the trip. So, gonna call about the room, and though Anthony may not be able to make it, youngest daughter can sleep as well as anyone in the Jeep.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, seems as of now, off the third, fourth and fifth, and don't have to be at work until Monday afternoon, so seems, maybe no fish for the shag (if KH1 is any indication of my fishing prowless), but good freinds and food should be had. Me, give up fish for freinds anyhow. Now, tell the "Mayor" and the "Sarge", "Shaggy's, back in town".

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Shag, talked to the Mayor tuesday night, saaid he was looking forward to seeing the Shag again.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Sat/Sun I might?*

Will the Reds or Speck still be there around that time?I'll give it some thought.  It also depend on my work shedule(spelling?)


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Guess I can't miss out on all the fun this time, count me in too. Al, let me know what I need to bring.

todd


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Got my room set for those dates. Can't wait see friends and meet new friends. 

Come on KH 2!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Craw, hope your late arriving letter finally reached you. I'll be seeing you there and am still waiting to see who may be going and other factors before I book a room, but I have slept in the Jeep before, and if it is to be, so be it (could just mean more fishing, maybe not catching time).

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Shaggy*

I got the mail yesterday. Thanks...

btw: The standard rooms have 2 queen beds that could be occupied up to 4. $45+tax a night, roughly $25 each for 2 nites if you get up to 4 person, ain't a bad deal.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Kind of a bump, yet, may be a bow out of the KDH II, but as luck would have, my daughter won some tickets to the "Nutcracker" with a bunch of her bands at the Patriot Center. Well, *"Good Charlotte"* , localally based band, *"Velvet Revolver"* ,*"Keane"* and *"Chevelle"* (eight bands in all), plus, she don't drive, plus, been to too many Dead concerts, and maybe for once fishing has a back seat, family first, but Mom is trying to work out the schedule, but as of now, hoipng, wishing, maybe not praying, heck, I know what it is to be 15.

Thing is, the concert is about an hour and change from home, and, fishing and no cell phones, oh well I do, but there are times you don't throw caution to the wind, she's one of my two babies.

Now, the god news is, Mom's working on availability.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*How bout some Country music*

I listen to Rap,Rock,Clasic Rock,and Oldies;most of the time I listen to Rap.But I'll get a wierd hair up my butt and go from listing to Velvet Revover to country great Vince Gill.Will your daughter do that too Shaggy?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Got my room rserved so now I am definetly gonna be there.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well Shaggy, if you don't make it the get together won't be the same. But, Family first is the right answer.
Cdog and everyone else, Yeeeehaaaaw. Let the fun begin. Looking forward to meeting everybody. I guess if we catch any fish this year we will know that Shaggy was the Albatros.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Now, play nice! Should know by middle of next week outcome of daugter's ride to the concert. But, if she gets one, and ya'll want this "albatross" off your beaches, I can always take the short ride to AI and catch some fish!

Reults of 11/11 - 11/12 trip to AI:

27" bluefish:










34" striper:










34" striper, 27" bluefish and 17" bluefish:










So, maybe it's not me, who else was there that didn't catch any fish Mr. Host? Seriously though, Wilber I am working on and hoping to make the trip, too much fun even catching no fish for me, but how much more fun will it be when the fish cooperate?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well, that proves it. Shaggy can fish. Maybe it was Wilber, since I didn't catch a single Striper last year. Maybe it was that Loud mouth Mayor guy or the Grill Sargent or maybe even the sleepy head Lynus.

All kidding aside, I sure hope you can make it Shag, somehow, someway. Wouldn't be the same without ya.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey Shaggy

Man that water looks good behind you in the photo with the blue. I might have to venture up that way in the spring. Mabey you could put me on some fish.
BTW, I'm thinking about spending a week in Kitty Hawk starting on the 3rd of December, so if you need a place to sleep, you are welcome. I might get the same place I had last year if it is avilable.

Tight lines....

Ken


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Images from the last one. Good times. Looks like I'll be headed out on Dec 8 so I may be able to swing this but can't guarantee anything yet.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ant, if ya can, ya got a place to stay.After SB you my good luck charm.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*The day is near!!*

So how many people are attending the Wilder's Party? And who's bringing what?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I am still hoping, but it isn't looking good as of now. That said, every cloud has a silver lining, and if unable to attend, I can, leave for AI Thursday morning and fish into Friday afternoon/early evening, drive home, wake up Saturday and catch some Army/Navy football, then Dad/Daughter time at this thing called the "Nutcracker" at the Patriot Center, and then on Sunday, the game against Cincinnati at the big ATM in Baltimore.

Life's little trials and tribulations, choices, obstacles and everything else that goes with living.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Ken,soo many threads associated with the shindig, replying to you. If you can get up here in the Spring (April or May best, but drum into June) you have an AI trip my friend. Can fish hatd a day and a half or so the get some sleep. Looking forward to seeing you again

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I can't make this one but maybe next year.Somtime in November would be better so we can hook some Big Reds.I'll play arround with Stripers in the Chesepeake Bay and at Indian River than I'll wrap it up.Might be in 3 weeks? We'll see.


----------

